# Ick on my Iridecent sharks HELP!!!



## BGKLOVER (Feb 1, 2008)

They have ick, but I'm afraid that the treatments might hurt my black ghost knife fish. What should I do?


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

BGKLOVER said:


> They have ick, but I'm afraid that the treatments might hurt my black ghost knife fish. What should I do?



How many gallons or litres is the tank.
How many fish and which type.
Water stats in ammonia,nitrite,nitrate, and ph.

Irrdescent sharks well there catfish not sharks, grow massive and should not be kept in small tanks.
To be honest they shouldn't be sold at all they need massive tanks.
Most them of never make it out of the baby stage.

Whitespot looks like the fish had been sprinkled in salt.
Usually fetched on due to stress which causes the fish immune system to be weak.
Temp being up and down.

Whitespot treatment.
Turn temp up to 30, increase aeration in tank as the high temp and med reduce 02 in the water.
Remove black carbon if you use it.
You sometimes have to half dose with scaless fish so read the instructions very carefully on the med box or leaflet inside.


----------



## BGKLOVER (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been using melafix, and I can already see a reduction in size of Ich. Thanks. I think I have things under control.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Melafix is no good for whitespot.
You need a med that treats it.
Whitespot can soon kill a fish as the parasite attacks the gills.


----------



## BGKLOVER (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm now useing quick cure, and doing water changes. I't has prety much cleared up.


----------

